# 63 - 64 impala kick panel speaker pods



## Jeff Rohrer

This post will be my version of how to make kick panel or kick pods for component sets for your 63/64 impala although it will work for any car. I started today after finally getting some free time and decent weather. I will try my best to make this as easy as possible using as little as possible so that most of you out there can do it as well, I have seen a lot requests for these as it is an ideal location for good front staging and also makes it so you wouldn't have to cut your doors. This is my version and is not the only way but like I mentioned I will make this easy to copy as in I'm not going to be using my router table to make perfect rings. I will be cutting them with a cheap power jig-saw, not my first choice but I know most people will have the tools I do simply because your making one pair.

Things needed:
1. Jig-saw with new blade for cutting wood
2. Fiberglass
3. Polyester Resin and hardener I used the EB found here http://www.uscomposites.com/polyesters.html
4. Heavy duty scissors for cutting the fiberglass
5. N95 mask or respirator 
6. Nitrile or rubber gloves, Nitrile lasts and would be better if your have an allergy to latex
7. Aluminum foil
8. cheap and small paint brush - dollar store
9. a container to mix - dollar store
10. Cooking spray or green release - Green release is nice but expensive, dollar store has cheap cooking spray

Pics to follow



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiberglass#/media/File:Glass_reinforcements.jpg


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Started by cutting all the fiberglass I was going to need, this is important that you have enough because it can get costly if you mix your resin and have to stop to cut more fiberglass, better to have too much then not enough. Cutting it diagonal from its straight pattern will help it stretch and move more easily.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

View attachment 1662961


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

I decided to cover the vent hole with three layers of duct tape and then spray the whole thing with cooking spray. I then mixed a pint of resin and put down the first layer of fiberglass. Notice the pic showing air bubbles under the fiberglass that is what the foil is for. The method I'm using is pulling a copy of the original kick panel safely so I can keep the original and use my copy to make the pod.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

more to come


----------



## Patrick B

Excellent! I'm going to do this in a few weeks. Thanks for posting


----------



## Patrick B

Well, maybe sooner. I've got resin and fiberglass on the way. Now to research and buy some decent 5.25s.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Pulled the copy off today. I let a little too much fiberglass hang over the top where the panel meets the A-arm near the dash, this part was hard to remove so be careful that you don't use too much that will hang over the back side. Over all it was easy to separate. I used approximately three layers of thin fiberglass. To reinforce it I will use the heavy matting you find in the boat repair stores. Now I'm going to let it bake in the sun to make sure every last bit of it is completely hardened.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

more to come


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Patrick B said:


> Well, maybe sooner. I've got resin and fiberglass on the way. Now to research and buy some decent 5.25s.


Cool man, take pics and show it off when your done


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Thanks for the write up.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Thanks for the write up.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

So I did the driver side panel today. I realized something that will help after you get your three or more layers of fiberglass on the panel. When you go to put the aluminum foil on to wrap it tight you will want to spray your gloves with the cooking oil or they will be to sticky to press the foil in tight places let alone at all. The goal is to get as much of the air out and the layers tight as possible to the panel in order to retain the shape. In the auto industry where I used to work in the 90's we had "Vacu-forming" where we would place a bag around the piece we were working on and literally suck the air out causing the tightest possible forming of the fiberglass. Anywho, more to come


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

I trimmed one side today for fitment. Normally I would have used a 4" cutoff wheel or 90 grinder but a set of wire cutters did the job with no fiberglass in the air, at least to the point of you having to wear a Tyvec suit and a respirator. I only wore a N95 mask. Took about 20 minutes total.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

So, I'm pretty happy with how it fits. I didn't go nuts making this part really strong as it only needed to hold the shape for the actual build. It will get reinforced and wrapped once I make the rings and put it all together.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

I'll get better light next time I take pics, my garage is too dark for good pics


----------



## Patrick B

Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

My pleasure, I just hope the rest goes as easy as pulling off these molds


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Well it's been raining almost everyday, at least when I have time to work on the pods. It makes it hard to do anything outside. I'll be at Slamology this weekend and hopefully get back to work on these this monday.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Just got back from Indy and Slamology. This place was crazy awesome. Pics I took:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Did some more work today. Started on the woofer rings and took some pics and after I cut them out I pulled the tweeters out of the box for the first time and found they do not fit any of the cups that were sent in the box. This really pisses me off, I'll never buy or recommend anyone buy CDT speakers sets. I'm just going to have to purchase a separate set. Dropping pics tomorrow


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

*Cutting the rings*

So I used a cheap black n decker jigsaw and cut out some rings. I didn't have the dimensions for the cutout as most speaker companies give you when you buy a set of components so I had an old cutout from years ago that fit perfect and I used it to make my circle, it's thw white cardboard with wholes in the pic:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

If you notice there are still two rings left. The first ring is where the speakers edge is the second is about a half inch of extra material. I used a plastic cover to get this size which is 8" the speaker's outer diameter is about 71/2" leaving me a half inch. This is done so I can cut a second ring to flush mount the speaker later on.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

The proper way to get your rings perfect is using a router table and jasper tools jig: http://www.amazon.com/Jasper-200J-Circle-Cutting-Plunge/dp/B00009K77A

I'd say buy one of these if you plan on making more then one or two, these things with a good router like a porter cable router turns the work from 30 - 40 minutes in to like 5 minutes. It's important to cutout the inner ring first where the speaker sits in. It's next to impossible once you cutout the outer ring. I drilled a hole with a bit that was the same width as the jigsaw blade and started counter clock wise and came back clock wise to clean up where the drill hole was.


----------



## Patrick B

Keep going, Jeff! I need the motivation. I've bought most of the supplies but haven't started mine yet.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Patrick B said:


> Keep going, Jeff! I need the motivation. I've bought most of the supplies but haven't started mine yet.


Cool man, I'm on it!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

I got the last big ring cut out and rounded over today. I was going to use a rounded file to do this but I got lazy and used my hand held router.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

I used a little hot glue on the outside of the rings to hold them together, eventually I will carefully pre-drill holes and screw them together before wrapping with fiberglass


----------



## rbl3

Good thread, it needs an update tho . . . come on, don't leave us hanging.


----------



## OGJordan

Jeff Rohrer said:


> I trimmed one side today for fitment. Normally I would have used a 4" cutoff wheel or 90 grinder but a set of wire cutters did the job with no fiberglass in the air, at least to the point of you having to wear a Tyvec suit and a respirator. I only wore a N95 mask. Took about 20 minutes total.


Thanks for taking the time to post this on here, will help a lot of people. FYI, I don't like the fibers flying the in the air either; I usually use tin snips so cut the forms on fiberglass stuff works a little better for me than wire cutters.


----------



## Patrick B

I'm about ready to take my panels out of my 74 and get started. Keep updating, Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Sorry guys, the last month was my vacation time. I'm back and ready to get back at it.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Ok, back to work. I mounted the woofer ring, not much I know. I'll be cutting out the rings for the tweeters tomorrow and getting them mounted. I basically held the ring where I wanted it and just rough measured it, however there is better way seen here:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

I used 1/4" backboard from home depot to make the tweeter rings, much easier to work with when cutting out 3-4" rings. The pic with the e-brake release shows how close the tweet is, I'm removing the e-brake and release so not a problem.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

More to come


----------



## KERRBSS

Didn't think you we're Still on here. Those look pretty good church :thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick B

Thanks again, looking great


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Yep, I linger. Thanks Rob


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

So I mounted the crossover platform with a ring made from placing the crossover on 1/4" thick mdf and tracing the outline. I cut 1" outside diameter to use for adhering the fleece to, when the resin hits all the rings it will cause the fleece to harden and stick to the them all.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

more pics


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Ready for resin


----------



## Jahlg

Never done this before, but won't the few wrinkles cause issues? Just asking, not critiquing


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Jahlg said:


> Never done this before, but won't the few wrinkles cause issues? Just asking, not critiquing


 It's all good, I welcome any and all. The wrinkles wouldnt have been there if I had used a more stretchy fleece. It was all they had at the fabric store. I'll just fill them in with duraglass.


----------



## Jahlg

I learn by asking and watching.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Got some update pics coming. Work is tough right now. I'm trying to keep up with it all.


----------



## Patrick B

Thanks jeff!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

So I laid resin down. After it cured I used the same wire cutters to do a rough cutting of the resin and fleece so as to not use a grinder and fill the air with particles that are poisonous for your lungs. The final grinding was done with a drill and a dremel type bit found at the dollar store. I went over board on the tweeter location a little but it's all good. The duraglass will be used to cover the whole pod and fill in the wrinkles and fix everything to smooth out the whole pod.


----------



## slo

pretty cool!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

I've been wanting to make updates but just couldn't. Work for me right now is crazy plus starting a new business. Getting my building power turned on and getting everything in order is putting me on 10 hr days, far to busy to work in my garage. Hopefully in a month I can start over. I'll be moving my garage to my new building and then I can start up again!


----------



## Jahlg

Appreciate what time you can put in on your ride! Even if it's only a little. Where you at Jeff? I hear ya on work, just finished 63 hour week. Ugh


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Hazel Park


----------



## Jahlg

Stfu. Seriously? I'm like a mile from you then!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Small world. :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Well, I sold my impala today. It would have needed too much metal patching. I'm going to save my cash and get one that just needs bodywork. I will finish the kick panels but not sure when.


----------



## Jahlg

Sorry you had to get rid of it, plenty more out there though. You could finish those kick panels for my impala if you want to!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Jahlg said:


> Sorry you had to get rid of it, plenty more out there though. You could finish those kick panels for my impala if you want to!


 I might do that


----------



## tlc64impala

I need some of these made for a 62 anyone else making these? im ready to buy asap .


----------



## 7ONE6

Made these out of thin metal, took 30 mins to make with a pair of tin snips and using the old vent as a template. I wanted to go your route and make some custom fibeglass kick panels but time is running out so I did a quick hidden speaker. Good work man, I will be doing some of these like you are making in the future.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

7ONE6 said:


> Made these out of thin metal, took 30 mins to make with a pair of tin snips and using the old vent as a template. I wanted to go your route and make some custom fibeglass kick panels but time is running out so I did a quick hidden speaker. Good work man, I will be doing some of these like you are making in the future.
> View attachment 1848177
> View attachment 1848185
> View attachment 1848193


Thanks, I sold my 64 and have since gave up finishing them but it should get you from start to finish. Let me know if you get stuck anywhere and good luck


----------



## Jahlg

Do you still have them?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

yea but there unfinshed. I have a bunch of life things going on so I put all my other projects on hold otherwise I'd finish them and sell them.


----------



## Jahlg

I'll finish them!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Jahlg said:


> I'll finish them!


You can have them brotha, I'll text you my number and you can get them this week anytime!


----------



## Jahlg

Jeff Rohrer said:


> You can have them brotha, I'll text you my number and you can get them this week anytime!


SWEET!!


----------

